# Aus Bike wird Trike



## rohstrugel (6. September 2009)

Nachdem beim letzten Criti-Treffen ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Spielzeug gewünscht wurde, starte ich mal diesen Tread, um mein neues Rad vorstellen zu können.

Da ich (leider) nicht mehr mit 2 Rädern unterwegs sein kann  musste ich mich anderweitig umschauen, und bin letztendlich doch noch fündig geworden 
war eigentlich recht einfach ... aus Bike wird Trike. Meine Wahl viel auf das Mungo Sport von Steintrikes aus dem Öschiland. Ist zwar nicht ganz S2-S5 tauglich, aber für (S0-S1) Wald- u. Forstwege doch noch geeignet.

Noch ein paar Daten zum Trike.
Gewicht: ca. 19kg (Rahmen Stahl, Sitz Carbon)
Vorne: Doppelquerlenkerachse mit 85mm FW
Hinten: Eingelenker mit 90mm FW (ohne Antriebseinflüsse, da Umlenkrolle für die KeFü an der Drehachse liegt)
Bereifung: vorne 18", hinten 20"
Wendekreis: ca. 3m
Schaltung: 81 Gänge (vorne 3fach, hinten 9fach mit Dualdrivenabe, Entfaltung von 1m bis 10m)
Bremse: Avid BB7 (160mm mech., rechts beide Vorderräder, hinten Feststellbremse)

Genug geschwafelt, lasst Bilder sprechen


----------



## Wooly (6. September 2009)

na damit sollten doch auch ein paar breitere Trails gehen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. September 2009)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!! Heftiges Teilchen, Glückwunsch!

Doppelquerlenkerachsen, ich fasse es nicht...


----------



## rohstrugel (6. September 2009)

@Wooly
solange es bergab geht 

@fez
jetzt müssen wir nur noch eine gemeinsame Schwucketour machen   Du bist doch so sehr an CC- Marathontouren interessiert


----------



## fez (6. September 2009)

Schwucketour mit Neuradels, au ja! Und du füllst den Rucksack da seitlich mit Flaschbier...

Welche Funktion hat eigentlich die lange Stange die unten nach hinten führt ?


----------



## eL (6. September 2009)

ey mach bloß die schutzbleche ab

ansonsten verdammt geile kiste

81 gänge???? wattndatt ?


----------



## Flugrost (6. September 2009)

...und das bei nur 19kg! Fein.


----------



## rohstrugel (6. September 2009)

@fez
Genau, und wenns sein muss auch mit Werschemer Fassbier 
Die Stange ist ein Kunststoffrohr, in der die Kette läuft.

@eL
Schutzbleche deshalb, dass ich keinen Drech in die Fresse kriege. Du als Eng*eL* bist doch auch ein wernich Eitel.
Und 81 Gänge ... man wird nicht jünger, und meine Lunge fördert (momentan) auch nicht mehr 100% ...


----------



## eL (6. September 2009)

nixe eit*el*

niemals


----------



## rohstrugel (6. September 2009)

Aaah, dann bist du ja gar kein eit*eL* Eng*eL* 
Da bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt


----------



## rohstrugel (6. September 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und das bei nur 19kg! Fein.


Und mit niedrigem RoWi. Im Gegensatz zu den fast gewichtsgleichen 2Rädern, die wir (ich) sonst so durch den Pfälzerwald bewegen 
Aber im Ernst, bergauf kostet so ein Trike schon ordentlich Körner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. September 2009)

klasse teil, mit solchen dingern werden doch weltumrundungen gemacht 

wie geht das mit dem bremsen, alles mit einem bremshebel?


----------



## rohstrugel (7. September 2009)

Hi wookie,
solche Teile werden gerne als Reiseräder benutzt, da man einiges an Gepäck mitnehmen kann, ohne dass sich das Gewicht negativ aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt ... und man entspannt die Umgebung wahrnimmt.

Es gibt 2 Varianten zu bremsen.
a: beide Vorderräder werden mit einem Bremshebel bedient (wie bei mir)
b: Vorderräder werden einzeln angesteuert (wird meistens angewandt)
Die Hintere Bremse dient eigentlich nur als Parkbremse.


----------



## wookie (7. September 2009)

und wie ist das mit den VR Naben, sind das gewöhnliche oder ist das etwas spezielles?
mit einer voll-verkleidung stelle ich mir das total gemütlich vor im winter bei eis-regen morgens früh ins geschäft zu radeln.


----------



## Froschel (7. September 2009)

sieht ja mächtig stabil aus das gute Stück, und das bei nur 19Kg. Jetzt noch Stollenreifen drauf, Licht, Schutzblech und anderes unnötiges Geraffel abmontiert und das wird ein richtig klasse Enduroteil. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf ne Probefahrt.


----------



## rohstrugel (7. September 2009)

VR-Naben sind eher wie bei einer Levty. Einseitig abgestützte Achse.
Mit Vollverkleidung nennt sich dann das ganze Velomobil. Hat einen sehr geringen Luftwiderstand , und man ist Wettergeschützt. Ideal auch im Winter, da der kalte Fahrtwind noch von einem fernbleibt.


----------



## rohstrugel (7. September 2009)

Hi Froschel,
schau mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. September 2009)

http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/
da sind ja tolle sachen drin


----------



## Don Stefano (7. September 2009)

Bissl Gelände geht scho:


----------



## wookie (15. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bissl Gelände geht scho:



also wenn, dann kommt das für mich nur auf straße/forstweg in frage. mit lecker essen vom becker im vollverkleidetem velodingsbums und evtl schöner musik (natürlich über boxen)


----------



## rohstrugel (15. September 2009)

Und Schmuddelwetter nicht vergessen


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2009)

Schöne Musik von Becker kann ich mir vorstellen, aber Essen?


----------

